# Roundover bit for shallow edge -



## UPO (Oct 20, 2014)

Trying to find a 1/4 inch round over bit that can profile the INSIDE lip of a shallow tray or box where the inside face side is 90deg to the upper surface.

The 1/4 inch I have is just too tall / deep with the bearing so the bit bottoms out well before the bit gets even close to the edge that I am wanting to round over.

the normal 1/4 inch RO bit used in the table is fine for the OUTER edges as the bearing can do as it should on the outer surface as height is not an issue.

Is there a "short" profile bit available ? Really dont want to have to sand the profile as quite a lot to do and very hard to get a consistent profile that way as I mostly use hardwoods for these pieces.

Thanks

UPO - Richard


----------



## UPO (Oct 20, 2014)

One of the thought I have had but NOT tried is to use a second larger opening template and use a top mounted bearing - any thoughts ??

Thanks 

UPO - Richard


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I am not sure what you are trying to achieve, but I have both a Dremel and a trim router set up with an 1/8" bit that has a brass pilot to give small round overs to the edges of my work. I think it is a 1/16" radius.
Infinity and MLCS both carry these bits if I recall right, and the Dremel site at CPO outlets has the Dremel set. They are 1/4" shank,except the Dremel is 1/8" shank.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

An ovolo bit may be what you are looking for. You could install a bearing on the shaft or you could use it with a guide bushing since you would have to use a template with either method. https://www.thetoolstore.ca/viewItem.asp?idProduct=1769


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Richard, @Cherryville Chuck saw this thread before I did so he gets credit for suggesting an Ovolo bit, with a template guide or shaft bearing. I am surprised you specify 1/4 inch radius instead of, say 6 mm or 6.35 mm radius. I checked the Carbatec web site and wonder if this bit close enough:
https://www.carbatec.com.au/routing-and-shaping/router-bits-individual-and-set/beading-ovolo-bits/6mm-rad-ovolo-bit-1-2s-cmt
or the 6.35 mm radius bit 
https://www.carbatec.com.au/routing-and-shaping/router-bits-individual-and-set/beading-ovolo-bits?PageSizeProduct=12&FilterFeature=ProductFeatureNames.Name:eq:Cut%20Radius,Value:eq:6.35mm&PageProduct=1


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it possible to do the routing before the top is assembled? Perhaps stopping short of the corners and doing those with sandpaper.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The right hand round-over face cutter shown, in combination with a template guide and template is the way that I would go.


----------



## UPO (Oct 20, 2014)

Many thanks for the responses - I had been over focused on the bearing guide issue and had not thought outside that self created mental box so to speak.

The ovolo bit certainly seems the way to go - just need another template with the correct off set to suit the guide bush - at the moment I am routing the end grain using irregular shaped natural edge Australian Ironbark hardwood , I trace the outline of the stock then draw in the wall thickness required then transfer to the template material then cut out with the jigsaw - now I will just need to mark the new offset, jigsaw off the few mm offset material and ready to do the roundover - really simple solution once the bit solution was provided. 

Thanks again

UPO - Richard


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> The right hand round-over face cutter shown, in combination with a template guide and template is the way that I would go.


 :sold:

That was going to my suggestion, but you have to get up early to beat Harry.......


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

harrysin said:


> The right hand round-over face cutter shown, in combination with a template guide and template is the way that I would go.


That bit is the one I know as ovolo, but there are companies that call it a round over, and what I always called a round over bit, with a bearing (second right in Harry's picture) is called corner rounding. Certainly the picture helps.
Different companies, different nomenclature = confusion


----------

